# What is a decent Structural Engineer?



## WilDV (Apr 28, 2012)

Man I'm going to sound like a little kid for asking this question. What do you guys think? I'm curious, what is a decent Structural Engineer to you guys?

Limit it two answer, dont say he needs to have strong eduction, strong experience, unlimited resources, have all the licenses in the world, super hard worker....cant do that since that would be a perfect being. So if you can just limit it two qualities.


----------



## MGX (Apr 28, 2012)

1. design per the applicable codes

2. design building simple to construct/fabricate

I'm not a structural engineer, but have taken structural classes and know structural engineers so take my input with a (very) large rock of salt


----------



## McEngr (Apr 28, 2012)

A good structural engineer is one who can design something buildable, quickly, and accurately to the code minimums. I've worked with plenty of guys that can tab the heck out of a book/code, but when it comes to putting A-to-B and quickly cranking out a solution that works, it's like chasing after the wind.


----------



## dakota_79 (Apr 28, 2012)

1) Someone who thoroughly understands load paths.

2) Someone who's able to stand their ground and effectively communicate why something needs to be a certain way when dealing with non-structurals (architects, other vendors, clients, etc.)


----------



## WilDV (Apr 28, 2012)

MGX,

Thanks, thats a good direction for me to focus on.

McEngr,

Always good answer.

dakota_79,

Lol, ok. I have a feeling this was for the canopy question that I previously posted.


----------



## dakota_79 (Apr 28, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## ipswitch (Apr 28, 2012)

What makes a good structural engineer: Don't ever give up. Don't be afraid to talk things over with your colleagues.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 1, 2012)

The best answer goes back to the meaning of structural engineering, if the structural engineer has that or did that, that is a good structural engineer.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 1, 2012)

If any of you here design and engineered high rise structures, long span bridge structures and stamped it and did complex analysis, youre one of them if not, not the case.


----------

